# Kickstarter: The Travel Line: Versatile Travel Backpack + Packing Tools from Peak Design



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jul 23, 2018)

```
<strong>Peak Design’s Travel Line Reinvents One-Bag Travel</strong></p>
<p><strong>Travel Backpack 45L and Packing Tools Offer Infinite Customization</strong></p>
<p><strong>San Francisco, CA (July 23, 2018) – </strong>Peak Design, the leader in crowdfunding and best-in-class carry solutions, is proud to unveil the first products in their Travel Line: the Travel Backpack 45L and complete system of Packing Tools. With a focus on versatility, organization, and access, the Travel Line aims to satisfy a simple design directive: no two trips are the same, so the best luggage should adapt to them all.</p>
<p>Peak Design was founded during a trip and has grown into a team of prolific travelers who understand life on the road. The Travel Line combines Peak Design’s travel experience with their expertise, innovation, and design philosophies honed through their massively successful photography and everyday bag lines.</p>
<p>The hero of the Travel Line is the Travel Backpack 45L, a carry-on-sized backpack that boasts a collection of best-in- class travel functionality. In addition to full rear access for easy packing, the bag features dual side access, top access to laptop/tablet, and a dedicated front-access organization panel for smaller items. Beefy shoulder and waist straps stowe instantly beneath a magnetically sealed back pad. Expansion zips allow the bag to grow to 45L check-in size, while an innovative compression snap system shrinks the bag down to a 35L daypack. Thoughtful details include 360-degree grab handles, a duffle/luggage carry handle, theft-deterrent zips, hidden passport pockets, a soft- lined sunglasses pocket and tuck-away external carry compression straps. The Travel Backpack comes with a weatherproof 400D nylon canvas shell made from 100% recycled plastics and available in black or sage colorways.</p>
<p><strong><a href="https://1c01d20a.kckb.st">Check out Peak Design at Kickstarter</a></strong></p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p>Peak Design Founder and CEO, Peter Dering, rarely stays in any one place longer than two weeks: “From day one, travel has been a primary inspiration to us as photographers, designers, and adventurers. Living on the road is part of our DNA as a brand, and we couldn’t be more excited to have built a set of travel gear that truly adapts to the endless variety of trips we take.”</p>
<p>Accompanying the Travel Backpack is a feature-rich system of Packing Tools that provide endlessly customizable organization and protection of clothes, shoes, toiletries, tech items and photo/video gear. Designed to fit perfectly in Peak Design travel bags, each cube or pouch offers easy access, thoughtful organization, durable materials and a consistent aesthetic cleanliness.</p>
<p>Each Packing Tool was designed from the onset as a standalone product, intended to push their respective category forward with unique patterns, features and innovation. Art Viger, Lead Designer at Peak Design, commented on the system: “When you travel, the things you carry become your home on the road. Each and every one of the pouches and cubes are designed to work as a fluid ecosystem that can be easily re-configured for any type of trip.”</p>
<p>The new Travel Backpack (MSRP: $299.95) and Packing Cubes, will be available on Kickstarter (<a href="https://1c01d20a.kckb.st">peakdesign.com/ks</a>) for a pre-sale discount beginning July 23, 2018. The system will then be available for purchase online at peakdesign.com and through major retailers in time for the 2018 holiday season.</p>
<h1>—</h1>
<p><strong>About Peak Design</strong></p>
<p>Since 2010, Peak Design has been building innovative carry solutions with a simple overarching design directive: make the best things. The idea for our first product was born on a motorcycle trip through Southeast Asia and has since expanded to include a cross-functional ecosystem of bags, pouches, slings, straps, and clips. We’ve won applause along the way, but we’re most proud of the fact that we’re 100% crowdfunded and 100% employee-owned. We’ve raised $15.6 Million through 8 Kickstarter campaigns, allowing Peak Design to stay investor-free and focused on the things that matter most: designing great products, fostering happy employees, and taking care of our customers and the natural environment. Learn more at peakdesign.com</p>
<p>45L Travel Backpack</p>
<p>MSRP: $299.95</p>
<p>Available on Kickstarter for a Limited Time: $235</p>
<p><strong>Access</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>Full back panel-load access for packing</li>
<li>Dual zippered side hatches for instant camera access</li>
<li>Quick tablet & laptop access</li>
<li>Dedicated front organization panel</li>
<li>Soft-lined sunglasses pocket</li>
<li>Hidden passport/document pockets</li>
<li>Bag sits upright on floor when packed or empty</li>
</ul>
<p><strong>Expansion & Compression</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>Maximum international carry on size in normal 35L state</li>
<li>Expansion zip gives additional 10L of storage (45L max)</li>
<li>Compressible down to 30L day bag size</li>
<li>Expandable side pockets for water bottles, tripods</li>
<li>Tuck-away external carry compression straps</li>
</ul>
<p><strong>Organization</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>Rigidly supported sidewalls for easy packing</li>
<li>Zippered dividing panel separates bag into 2 compartments, or stows away for 1 large volume</li>
<li>Front organization panel contains 4 zippered mesh pockets for smaller items</li>
<li>Mount Camera Cubes (sold separately) internally for back or side access to photo, drone, or video gear</li>
<li>Protected luggage tag holder</li>
</ul>
<p><strong>Comfort & Portability</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>Magnetic strap storage system</li>
<li>360-degree grab handles</li>
<li>Full-size padded hip belt with additional pockets and attachment points for Capture & Range Pouch (sold separately)</li>
<li>Axial strap attachments for shoulder & hip straps give constant comfort for all body types and carry loads</li>
<li>Proprietary sternum strap</li>
<li>Luggage pass-through and duffel grab handle</li>
<li>Back panel folds under for increased ventilation & comfort</li>
</ul>
<p><strong>Security</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>400D weatherproof 100% recycled nylon canvas shell</li>
<li>DWR impregnated, PU-coated interior for water resistance</li>
<li>Oversized #8 (front, side) and #10 (back) main zips are weatherproof and lockable</li>
<li>Rugged 900D weatherproof bottom liner</li>
<li>Ultralight padded foam provides security, structure, and aesthetic cleanliness around entire bag</li>
</ul>
<p>Packing Cubes (sold separately):</p>
<p><strong>Packing Cubes </strong>(MSRP: Sm – $29.95, Md – $39.95) – Compressible, easy to access, and dividable, Peak Design Packing Cubes are available in 2 sizes. A tear-away main zip lets you access contents instantly, and an internal divider allows separation of clean and dirty clothes. An expansion/compression zip doubles available space or compresses clothes so you can fit more in your bag.</p>
<p><strong>Wash Pouch </strong>(MSRP: $59.95) – Dedicated, easy-to-clean pockets for toothbrush and razor. Hangs or sits upright on sink for easy access in tight spaces. Unique folding pocket layout keeps toiletries neatly organized and easy to find.</p>
<p><strong>Tech Pouch </strong>(MSRP: $59.95) – Designed to store small items like cables, cards, batteries, and travel essentials, Tech Pouch’s unique origami-style pockets create enormous spatial efficiency. Pack more into a smaller space, yet keep all items organized and easy to find.</p>
<p><strong>Camera Cubes </strong>(MSRP: Sm – $49.95, Md – $69.95, Lg – $89.95) – Camera Cubes provide protection, organization, and instant access to camera, video, and drone gear. Securely mount Camera Cubes inside the Travel Backpack and access your gear via the rear or side zips. Tuck-away lids let you access camera gear from outside of the bag via a single zip, while a system of intelligently designed dividers allows for endless organization and customization.</p>
<p><strong>Shoe Pouch </strong>(MSRP: $24.95) – An ultralight, durable, weatherproof pouch for shoes or additional clothing storage.</p>
<p><strong>Rain Fly </strong>(MSRP: $29.95) – Provides complete waterproof protection to an already weatherproof bag. Rain Fly is made of durable, ultralight 200D rip-stop nylon, adjusts via cinch cord for snug form-fit, and stuffs into a convenient storage pocket.</p>
<p><strong><a href="https://1c01d20a.kckb.st">Check out this campaign on Kickstarter</a></strong></p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## Cryve (Jul 23, 2018)

Looks awesome, but the it seems like tripods have to be attached to the side and not the back. So far i attach mine at the center of the back and dont have problems with uneven weight distribution. 

Can anyone comment on wheather a side attached tripod makes for an uneven weightdistribution and thus uncomfortable wear?


----------



## ahsanford (Jul 23, 2018)

Eek. This is thing is trying to please every possible use preference, and that generally leads to something that is overly complicated to get the most out of.

I honestly think they've jumped the shark here. I'm sure it will sell well, but there's just too much going on for me. And the GuraGear Uinta module-based bag has always looked better on paper than it has been convenient to use.

I really dig the accordion/butterfly opening smaller pouch, though. That does looks awesome. 

- A


----------



## Larsskv (Jul 23, 2018)

Peak design and Kickstarter??? I thought kickstarter was for innovation and good ideas made by persons without proper funding. People must be crazy to support peak design without any form of consideration. An established company like Peak Design should be able to fund their own innovation.


----------



## slclick (Jul 23, 2018)

Larsskv said:


> Peak design and Kickstarter??? I thought kickstarter was for innovation and good ideas made by persons without proper funding. People must be crazy to support peak design without any form of consideration. An established company like Peak Design should be able to fund their own innovation.



I'm with you, it's in the same league (yet different scale) as people who want something so they start a GoFundme page instead of saving. Internet begging all the same.


----------



## fox40phil (Jul 23, 2018)

Looks really great!
But for me an perfect or good/and expansive bag like this should have a great airflow for your back!
Actually its really hot here in Europe or on the global North in general... so a city trip or a hike in the nature would be really warm and wet on your back! =/... 

I was really existet at first...then I took a 2nd & 3rd look at the bag.


----------



## transpo1 (Jul 24, 2018)

I own their Everyday Backpack, and have to say, Peak Design lives up to their name in almost every respect. It's very cleverly designed, with extremely tough workmanship and materials. However, where they are lacking is comfort- the shoulder straps, which look to be the same on this model, are not comfortable for long stretches, and as several posters have noted, the strap area lacks airflow. My back and shoulders hurt just from looking at this backpack.


----------



## unfocused (Jul 24, 2018)

I don’t buy products from hipsters in man buns.


----------



## transpo1 (Jul 24, 2018)

unfocused said:


> I don’t buy products from hipsters in man buns.



Sure you do, you just don’t know it.


----------



## Dfunk99 (Jul 24, 2018)

I'm still using 3 different Lowepro Shoulder bags from the mid 1980's & 1 smaller one from Vanguard I bought about 6 years ago. They work fine for what my needs are.


----------



## MrFotoFool (Jul 24, 2018)

Larsskv said:


> Peak design and Kickstarter??? I thought kickstarter was for innovation and good ideas made by persons without proper funding. People must be crazy to support peak design without any form of consideration. An established company like Peak Design should be able to fund their own innovation.


Agree completely - this is bizarre.

A lot of photographers I know, myself included, use Think Tank bags. Plus there are the old standards LowePro, Tamrac, and several others. I think it will be hard for a new company to compete in this crowded market. I also think you would have to be crazy to crowd fund something like this when lots of good options are already on the market. But hey if it works, good for them.


----------



## bf (Jul 25, 2018)

Not for me! Too expensive and no active feature. Running and hiking bags are way ahead.


----------



## andrei1989 (Jul 25, 2018)

MrFotoFool said:


> Larsskv said:
> 
> 
> > Peak design and Kickstarter??? I thought kickstarter was for innovation and good ideas made by persons without proper funding. People must be crazy to support peak design without any form of consideration. An established company like Peak Design should be able to fund their own innovation.
> ...



kickstarter is how they launched themselves and it is also how they announced most (if not all) of their new products.
at this point in the company's development going to kickstarter is just free money, way more than what they would get by launching some pre-order page on their own site or with some online store.


----------



## PhotoGenerous (Jul 30, 2018)

It’s pretty standard practice for companies that started on Kickstarter to continue to launch new products on Kickstarter.

It allows them to get the announcement first and easily to the people who have supported them in the past, often with Early Bird tiers at cheaper prices than the unlimited tiers. And even those tiers are usually cheaper than retail.

In fact, if brands stopped using Kickstarter after their first success, the amount of kickstarters I’d back would drop considerably because it’s only a rare exception where I would back any first time Kickstarter.

MagMod does the same thing.


----------



## Hector1970 (Jul 31, 2018)

I’m a veteran of Peak Design.
Their stuff always looks great until you have to use it.
The messenger bag is a lovely design but the most uncomfortable bag I’ve ever used.
I have a back pack. It’s very rigid and I just don’t trust the magnetic clasp.
I have the clips you attach to the strap where you can attach a camera. A great idea but not practical in the field.
I have a camera strap - too slippy , clever connections but not so practical.
So my summary is looks great in box and on screen but not great for its primary purpose.
For me for straps black rapids and sun snipers are great .
For bags Lowepro are great. My latest is a Tamrac G32 (used to be Guragear). A really good if expensive bag.


----------



## ahsanford (Jul 31, 2018)

Hector1970 said:


> I’m a veteran of Peak Design.
> Their stuff always looks great until you have to use it.
> The messenger bag is a lovely design but the most uncomfortable bag I’ve ever used.
> I have a back pack. It’s very rigid and I just don’t trust the magnetic clasp.
> ...



I have their Capture Clip. It's a game changer for hiking, IMHO. I am also intrigued with their 5L sling, which doesn't need the padding and strap comfort of a bigger bag -- I may give that one a go the next time I pop into a proper camera store. 

But I have avoided their normal/larger bags for the skinny strap / limited padding comfort reasons you spoke to. 

- A


----------



## PhotoGenerous (Aug 2, 2018)

I have the Messenger, Backpack, and Tote. (All first run, kickstarted bags.)

The Messenger is incredibly uncomfortable when full loaded. The strap digs into my shoulder, and within an hour there's a burning sensation. I bought a third party pad which helped spread the load, but it's still really only a lightweight bag for me. With that said, I use that bag the most because I take it with me to work with my ipad, lunch, and a small camera.

The Backpack is well built, sturdy, I have never had any issues with the magnetic clasp and think it's pretty clever. It does squeak though. The straps were made to reach any angle to adjust to all body types, but it's added a part that squeaks when I move. My back does get sweaty also if doing anything strenuous or in hot weather. The supposed pads to create airflow don't seem to be doing much for me.

The Tote is well designed, but I don't really use it very often.


----------



## ahsanford (Aug 2, 2018)

This makes me feel better that I got the WANDRD backpack for my work bag instead of the Peak backpack.

But there was a very long and twisted path to get there. Read on for fun:
https://www.canonrumors.com/forum/i...e-one-bag-to-rule-them-all-on-vacation.30645/

- A
(Proud overthinker since 1975)


----------

